# Rob Black is relaunching XPW - Ric Flair signed



## Shauna (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.adultcybermart.com/adultfyi/?p=1282



> "Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> The Ric Flair train’s ready to arrive at Porno Junction. At least that’s the prevailing rumor right now in wrestling circles.
> 
> ...


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, this should be entertaining


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If it was a huge failure the first time, why does he think it's gonna be successful this time?


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

I call bs. If true sad. XPW is a waste of space with nothing to offer. 

Flair did do JCW though. And that's lower than XPW


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

JCW isn't lower than XPW.... Now the Juggalos in general might be but JCW isn't.


----------



## pgi86 (Jun 3, 2009)

(the new) XPW's Twitter: http://twitter.com/XPW_INC

Lizzy Borden (Rob Black's wife) has been tweeting about this, as has Justin Credible (who'll apparently be involved in this as well).


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If I can see hardcore wrestling AND tits, I will watch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> If I can see hardcore wrestling AND *tits*, I will watch.


Flairs maybe.

Talking of Flair, is there any wrestling promotion he hasn't been involved in?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> If I can see tits, I will watch.


Fixed it up a little bit.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Eurrghh XPW was absolutely awful, the absolute worst wrestling company I've ever seen or heard of.*


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh God no. fpalm


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope that this is a joke. I also hope that Ric is not this disparate.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope we see some Flair cock.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope we see some Flair cock.


Inevitable.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll watch, just for the ridiculousness of it all. Flair in death matches plz.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Flair in hardcore matches would be awesome. Just like when Sting was doing nothing but hardcore matches in TNA.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a little bit torn here. On one hand, I would like to XPW back, but on the other, I can't help but think that Rob might be a less than reputable character. We already have a lot of those in the business. 

I'll admit though, he did take XPW to it's greatest hieghts. 

On the other hand, who's to say he won't be arrested again one day and bring the whole thing down with him?


----------



## mavsfan41 (Feb 19, 2012)

just wow. this should be fun to follow from afar...


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry, Black's grown up, seen the error of his ways & got his shit together now....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0tP6dfa37g

Wish I could find more of this to share - it was pretty amazing.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

smitlick said:


> JCW isn't lower than XPW.... Now the Juggalos in general might be but JCW isn't.


It still blows. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Barry_Champlain said:


> It still blows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


JCW is pretty awesome imo. They brought in some good talent for last weeks GOTJ like Morrison and Lashley.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wasn't there a show where all the matches took place around the arena. Like there wasn't any ring at all.

I think Black should go back to making his weird fetish porns. Maybe he could direct the 2 girls 1 cup sequel.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

XPW wasn't all that bad at the beginning. It's just when they ventured to the East Coast and the whole Messiah incident that really fucked them over.

Either way, I think returning is a bad idea. And signing Flair on is a worse idea, for all parties involved. If this promotion is relaunched, they will have 2 shows, tops.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Flair was in JCW? What did he do?

Will Flair work in XPW or do some promos?


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Why do I think Flair in XPW would be AMAZING?! Not in a so much "This is the greatest thing ever" but in a "Wow. I mean wow. I don't even know what I'm watching but I ain't stopping haha" kinda way. 

I'm not even sure if this is really going to happen but I'd probably give it a peak. Sure as hell wouldn't pay for it but if it was free I would at least see what the hell you do with Flair in that environment. And that would be if he was there for the whole 2 shows they run. Mix in the possible train wreck hilarity that could ensue all over the place. Trying overly risky angles involving nudity and buckets of blood just for the "shock value", but no one ends up caring. 

I can't help but laugh at a company that failed at trying to capture that "ECW" feel years ago trying to come back when there is a bush league company right now trying to do the same thing and probably will still be better than a new XPW. The only way this could end up being good is if it... well wasn't anything like the old XPW.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, one dumpster fire of a career meets a trainwreck of a life. Only great things can happen then.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Trouble Trouble said:


> XPW wasn't all that bad at the beginning. It's just when they ventured to the East Coast and the whole Messiah incident that really fucked them over.
> 
> Either way, I think returning is a bad idea. And signing Flair on is a worse idea, for all parties involved. If this promotion is relaunched, they will have 2 shows, tops.


that's right! didn't someone assault a wrestler and maim him or something? 

I can't remember but I wanna say that someone connect to XWP assaulted someone connected to CZW? 

If that kind of thing was going on it would make me warry of giving XPW my money on a moral level.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

There's no morals in wrestling. I've learn that a long time ago. 

I expect all the top west coast wrestlers to work this show like Young Bucks,Willie Mack,pretty much PWG/NWA Hollywood guys plus the hardcore guys. It's all about money to them.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

The original XPW was funded by rape porn & guys who allegedly slept with the owner's wife got their thumb cut off. The new one will be funded by superhero parody porn - bang Lizzy Borden at your own risk fellas.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Going to check it out for the pure hilarity that you know will ensue, Flair gets naked and fucks Borden calling it.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

xerxesXXI said:


> Flair was in JCW? What did he do?
> 
> Will Flair work in XPW or do some promos?


Flair hosted the main stage on I think Saturday. He got hit with a water bottle though and refused to go back on the stage lol.



RoosterSmith said:


> that's right! didn't someone assault a wrestler and maim him or something?
> 
> I can't remember but I wanna say that someone connect to XWP assaulted someone connected to CZW?
> 
> If that kind of thing was going on it would make me warry of giving XPW my money on a moral level.


Yeah wasn't Messiah assaulted at his home by guys hired by Rob Black? They cut off his thumb or some shit and that led to Messiah cutting that promo on XPW. After that people who decided to work for XPW wouldn't be booked by CZW I think.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Is this shit real? If so, this will be so awful, I will have to check it out.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, I completely forgot about Messiah getting his thumb cut off. Seriously, what the fuck? These kind of promotions are fucking corrupted. The STDs he got from fucking Lizzy wasn't enough of a punishment already? You send people to cut his freaking thumb off? And for Christ's sake a bunch of guys have fucked Black's wife, what made Messiah so different?


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

The messiah promo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W8zZUyxQUU


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

"Rob Black is relaunching XPW."

Jesus Christ, *WHY!?* fpalm

*sigh*


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, the Messiah thumb cut off story was even on Americas Most Wanted. Messiah was sticking it to Rob Blacks wife....whos a porn star so he should probably expect it.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd only care about this if Messiah, Kaos, Josh Prohibition, and/or Matt Cross were involved. IMO they were the only real talents from XPW who weren't ECW guys, or shitty wrestlers. But I wasn't a huge XPW fan so I didn't see much of it apart from highlight videos on youtube.

I'm not sure if it was ever confirmed that it was Rob Black that sent those guys after Messiah. I think it's just one of those things that everyone knows/assumes but there's no actual evidence so he can't be prosecuted. Here's the video from America's Most Wanted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-OubYATYo


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, this is interesting. Extreme Rising, House of Hardcore and now XPW? Is there some forecast on the indies that I'm" missing it seems a number of promotions seem to be popping up these days. Hope he can make it work but there is a lot riding against him.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

obviously the need of hardcore wrestling is still there. whats up with CZW? is that indy fed still active? I never saw much of it but I've seen "The Wrestler" where that Necro Butcher dude wrestles Rourke.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

CZW leeft nog Dusty. Necro Butcher is awesome. He wrestles bare feet mind you. And he smokes weed I assume.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> CZW leeft nog Dusty. Necro Butcher is awesome. He wrestles bare feet mind you. And he smokes weed I assume.


Leip. Heb net youtube gecheckt en die Necro Butcher is een zieke vent zeg. damn. Is he still active? must not be only the weed this guy is insane! chairs, kendosticks and thumbtacks are nothing compared to what he is doing. I've seen him suplexing guys through burning tables and rings surrounded with barbwire.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Part of the mystique about Necro is his vision is rather shitty, which explains his rather stiff style (ala Stan Hansen).

IMO, Necro is the best American deathmatch worker of this century. The guy has taken some brutal shit in his career. Two of my favorite Necro matches are him and Samoa Joe when IWA-MS debuted at the ECW Arena (brutally stiff match, with CM Punk on commentary) and a drunken deathmatch from back in the day with Corporal Robinson in IWA-MS, in which every few minutes, the match would stop and each would have to take a shot of Tequilla.

Also, he had a brutal match with Low Ki that is pretty good. Honestly, I enjoyed every Necro match I've ever seen. The guy is just awesome.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Necro Butcher is semi-retired last I heard. He wrestled at ICP's Gathering Of The Juggalo's. I think he participated in some Battle Royal or a Tag Team match. The main event was supposed to be Corporal Robinson vs The Rude Boy but Corp fucked up big time so he got kicked out, he screwed over alot of people resulting in him getting escorted of the grounds 3 times lol.


----------



## Powerlink (Apr 20, 2011)

The thing is Rob Black could have made XPW a giant promotion by now but,faild to do so.XPW the truth is it was the Westside ECW with porn stars and ex ECW talent.Just with less money and weak wrestlers the people who respect XPW was messiah and Supreme and Kaos.Rob Black just wanted XPW to fill the void,that ECW left could not do because.Unlike Paul Heyman he had no love or mind for wrestling and he had all that money.And could not make XPW a big hit like ECW even with the money he had.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Why bump a year-old thread? Especially one about something as worthless as XPW.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

can't blame all these garbage indies for hiring ric flair

i would too if all it took were some bagel bites


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> If I can see hardcore wrestling AND tits, I will watch.


haha. Basically. 

I'm torn here. I really liked the idea of XPW but Black is an unsavory character. There's a rumor that he executed the order to chop that guy's thumb off.


----------



## Powerlink (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I don't know but is anyone aware XPW is back.

http://www.twnpnews.com/2013/06/vince-congratulates-cena-photos-of-wwe-stars-at-fashion-show-xpw/

I don't want to sound like mark for XPW but they keep true to it's fanbase.

Unlike someone who could have said F*ck you Vince and restart ECW again.


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Ill probably check it out, Black is such a shady fucker though especially when he had someone cut Messiahs finger off


----------



## Powerlink (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel XPW would have still been on the go if Rob Black got his act together and did not have Messiah thumb chopped.And did not go over to the East coast,there real hardcore fanbase was in the West.They should have left the East to later,The only thing is the could not fill the void ECW left behind.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RoosterSmith said:


> haha. Basically.
> 
> I'm torn here. I really liked the idea of XPW but Black is an unsavory character. There's a rumor that he executed the order to chop that guy's thumb off.


I remember hearing they tried to cut his dick off but Messiah kept holding on to his pants so they took the thumb instead.

Think it was mentioned on AMW.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Part of the mystique about Necro is his vision is rather shitty, which explains his rather stiff style (ala Stan Hansen).
> 
> IMO, Necro is the best American deathmatch worker of this century. The guy has taken some brutal shit in his career. Two of my favorite Necro matches are him and Samoa Joe when IWA-MS debuted at the ECW Arena (brutally stiff match, with CM Punk on commentary) and a drunken deathmatch from back in the day with Corporal Robinson in IWA-MS, in which every few minutes, the match would stop and each would have to take a shot of Tequilla.
> 
> Also, he had a brutal match with Low Ki that is pretty good. Honestly, I enjoyed every Necro match I've ever seen. The guy is just awesome.


Better than Sick Nick?


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Any source confirming a show besides that one link posted? Any official confirmation from Black, or anyone else? Should be interesting to see if that even happens if it is in fact true. The original post and what's in that link seem to be unrelated. No mention of Flair in that link. No mention of anything really aside from a date and a tournament.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I was just watching the Louis Theroux documentaries that had Rob Black in them last night. He's really entertaining, but in the latter and more recent documentary he does seem to be somewhat of a broken man. I hope he's doing better now, although I don't think there's a big audience hungry for an XPW relaunch starring Ric Flair.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Can someone link me where he said XPW was returning?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Al Borland said:


> Better than Sick Nick?


I never really followed Mondo as much. I liked his match with Kasai vs. Pain/Kashmere and TOD vs. Bailey.

But I haven't seen as much of him compared to Necro. I guess I really shouldn't say Necro is better than Mondo, it wouldn't be fair.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Fresh Dougie said:


> I never really followed Mondo as much. I liked his match with Kasai vs. Pain/Kashmere and TOD vs. Bailey.
> 
> But I haven't seen as much of him compared to Necro. I guess I really shouldn't say Necro is better than Mondo, it wouldn't be fair.


I can save you the trouble: They're both pretty awful, but Mondo is a special kind of awful. He's like the Hulk Hogan of deathmatch wrestling: one of the most-associated name, a legend in his own way, but not a lick of talent for what he does.

If I was booking a deathmatch tournament based on talent alone, Mass Transit would get a call before Sick Nick.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Mondo was nothing to write home about in the ring, but he certainly wasn't that bad.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It just seems that most of the Mondo hype comes from the Zandig bump. And I never understood that, since it basically ended his career.

Nothing attracted me to Mondo to make me want to search for him. Unless its something I haven't seen from the Champs Arena days but I doubt that would make a difference.

Of the dozen or so Mondo matches I've seen, I only cared for 2.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

sXeMope said:


> Mondo was nothing to write home about in the ring, but he certainly wasn't that bad.


They haven't invented a word for how bad Mondo was. He was barely trained, and couldn't have got himself booked on a backyard show if it weren't for his talent for swinging weapons haphazardly and bleeding.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Anybody remember the XPW "invasion" of ECW at Heat Wave 2000? I heard the ECW locker room beat the shit out of them in the parking lot. :lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Well this sucks. One of my all-time favourites working for the dirt worst promoter in wrestling history. I guess it hasn't been confirmed, but it's very believable. Unfortunately for Flair it seems that money comes before dignity.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Their roster will probably consist of some CZW jobbers, nobodies and some old ECW guys, who have nothing except for their name. Their main eventer will be some guy like Neil Diamond Cutter and he will feud with a hundred-year-old Terry Funk.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

T Man said:


> Anybody remember the XPW "invasion" of ECW at Heat Wave 2000? I heard the ECW locker room beat the shit out of them in the parking lot. :lol


There was a video of it on YouTube, but I'll be damned if I can find it. If memory serves, XPW's group of fuck-ups showed up and tried to make out like they were something special and got told to meet the ECW guys outside after the show.

Then New Jack and Sandman showed up... That's a lot of days in prison and a lot of bar fights right there, so I doubt you need to be told how that turned out. I think Balls Mahoney may have thrown a punch or fifty, too. If there are three guys I don't want to fight, it'd be those three!


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> I can save you the trouble: They're both pretty awful, but Mondo is a special kind of awful. He's like the Hulk Hogan of deathmatch wrestling: one of the most-associated name, a legend in his own way, but not a lick of talent for what he does.
> 
> If I was booking a deathmatch tournament based on talent alone, Mass Transit would get a call before Sick Nick.


Good luck digging him out of the grave :vince2


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

IMO even more entertaining than reading rumors about this was your reactions. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

At the end of the day it's another payday for wrestlers so it can't be all bad. Assuming they get paid of course.

Also I thought Mexico's Most Wanted were cool.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Concrete said:


> Why do I think Flair in XPW would be AMAZING?! Not in a so much "This is the greatest thing ever" but in a "Wow. I mean wow. I don't even know what I'm watching but I ain't stopping haha" kinda way.
> 
> I'm not even sure if this is really going to happen but I'd probably give it a peak. Sure as hell wouldn't pay for it but if it was free I would at least see what the hell you do with Flair in that environment. And that would be if he was there for the whole 2 shows they run. Mix in the possible train wreck hilarity that could ensue all over the place. Trying overly risky angles involving nudity and buckets of blood just for the "shock value", but no one ends up caring.
> 
> I can't help but laugh at a company that failed at trying to capture that "ECW" feel years ago trying to come back when there is a bush league company right now trying to do the same thing and probably will still be better than a new XPW. The only way this could end up being good is if it... well wasn't anything like the old XPW.


Would love if XPW could give us a Scott Steiner vs Ric Flair dueling mics.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

For those who care, this is what Super Dragon had to say about his time in XPW.

"I never felt accepted because I was never offered coke or sex. [frowns]" (May 21, 2002 Super Dragon's interview with Nate Hiatt)


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

I just checked YouTube for something new. Didn't find what I was looking for but did find all of this.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=xpw&filters=long&lclk=long


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> If it was a huge failure the first time, why does he think it's gonna be successful this time?


Because most people fail in their entrepreneur endeavors the first time. Hell, the guy who started Macy's failed like 5 or something crazy like that.

Of course, you know this because your statement is based upon facts.

Still curious if anything is going to come of all this.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

People is definitely paying attention waiting for their next move. The indy scene needs some type of buzz.


----------



## Powerlink (Apr 20, 2011)

Rob Black has big plans for XPW he want's it to be bigger than the first time. It all sounds good but I don't think it will pass WWE overnight but anything is better than ROH sorry if I upset the ROH fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1_ZEv8QM3w


----------



## fmwfan (Feb 2, 2008)

I know a lot of ppl will shit on me for saying this. But I can't wait for xpw to return. Will there me technical masterpieces... No. Will there be mindless blood and violence... Yes. Will it be totally sleazy... Yes. And that's why I love it. I personally loved the old xpw TVs, they were funny and sleazy. And storylines pushed the barrier so far that you couldnt even imagine how they'd top what tasteless angles they did. I think TVs were a great way to advance storylines with the wrestlers portraying they're characters lives. It was nice to watch wrestling intended for adults only. I know everyone's gonna shit on it, but I am really pumped for xpw to restart with rob black! Lets bring it on xpw I'm ready!


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

With the way Ric Flair was acting at the WWE 2K14 panel over the weekend, makes me think he'd be a perfect fit for XPW. Which isn't a compliment.


----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

According to some source the XPW comeback show is full of JCW guys and IWA KOTDM spot monkeys.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

2 Tuff Tony and Weed man have been brought up along with Johnny Webb and The Hardcore **** Angle.And a guy call The Ultimate Gimp, the show starts on the 31st October and XPW ends after that.What waste of a comeback it look like another Bloodymania XPW style.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Don't worry, Extreme Rising is back.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Link to the XPW return. Also when is it suppose to return?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I think an XPW product can work fulltime but they can't fill it with old XPW and ECW guys.

The way I'd do it if I owned the company is I'd bring a few biggish ECW names (And by a few I legitimately mean a few) I'd probably use Sabu (Who still draws), Justin Credible (Who is relatively young and is desperate for work), Axl Rotten (Again, desperate) and Balls Mahoney (Desperate) you then use 6-8 of the original XPW guys who were decent like Luke Hawx, Angel etc.

Apart from that you scout the indy scene for good hardcore wrestlers who can wrestle a normal match but also do some great hardcore work. No Ric Flair, Scott Steiner etc.

Guys from KOTDM in IWA and JCW aren't the way to go either.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

SOR said:


> I think an XPW product can work fulltime but they can't fill it with old XPW and ECW guys.
> 
> The way I'd do it if I owned the company is I'd bring a few biggish ECW names (And by a few I legitimately mean a few) I'd probably use Sabu (Who still draws), Justin Credible (Who is relatively young and is desperate for work), Axl Rotten (Again, desperate) and Balls Mahoney (Desperate) you then use 6-8 of the original XPW guys who were decent like Luke Hawx, Angel etc.
> 
> ...


I think XPW is one of those companies that won't succeed no matter what you do because of the reputation the brand has. I think that if Rob Black is running it, it will fail. (I assume he's running it. It may say otherwise in this thread but I'm too lazy to check and frankly I don't care.) I think the only good people to come out of XPW were Messiah, Matt Cross, Josh Prohibition, and Kaos. Josh Prohibition has only taken two bookings outside of Ohio since 2009 from what I can find, and has a good shoot job so I don't see him flying out to the West Coast unless the money is really good, and I really can't see Messiah working for Black.

I feel like all IWA guys are worthless, and the only guys they could take from JCW and get something worthwhile out of are the Ring Rydas.


----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

The thing is XPW would still be in business if it was not for Rob Black bad ideas,his porn video company being raided and The messiah drama.I still remember when XPW started in 1999 when it,was like a low budget version of ECW,on the west coast and the wrestling mags talking about it.But wrestler like Johnny Webb was rubbish and could not do moves well.He was basically a poor man Sandman but more slow and dummwited.But it was not to Rob Blacks friend Big Dick Dudley came in got more Heat from the wrestling press.And then soon came in Chris Candido Sunny and Shane Dudley then it got Sabu.Plus there was this War between ECW and XPW over the word use Extreme-Xtreme and ECW fans claiming Rob black did it to get back at Paul Haymen.For not letting him be apart of ECW as Rob said Heyman was just anger that XPW was getting a little steam and he,did not like that.Messiah was kind of like the top heel at the time and Supreme was like the anti hero face and Koas was like XPW RVD,but they sadly could not make them big.Plus Because of Rob black and wife Janet Ramon AKA Lizzy Borden links to the Porn Industry this was XPW biggest downfall,ECW could reachout to fans young and old,as where XPW's link to the Porn Industry could not do that and a lot wrestlers on the west side would sun rob black for this.Plus more people in the SoCal wrestling community were upset at the way XPW treat there wrestlers.By having then put throw fire tables plus XPW booked guy with no training Supreme and Pogo The Clown could have hurt them,it even struck a core with Bret Heart.Then New Jack came in with The Sandman soon after ECW went out,and others looking for a pay check,most remember the New Jack and Vic Grime feud that end in a car wreck.Were New Jack almost killed him of the scaffold and Rob Black fail campaign for Mayer of Los angels that was doomed to fail.And when XPW came to the East to viking hall it was a mess the war with other indies shows mostly CZW and 3PW along with ROH,and when Rob and Janet was in trouble with the law,that was it.But XPW had a lot of great talent between late 2002 and early 2003,they had M Dogg,Sean Waltman and Jerry Lynn,and Johnny Storm,Super Dragon and Danny Doring and each there last main events NYR and My Bloody Valentine were great.It sad that Kevin Klinerock did not run XPW after Rob left it in the mess he made of it and pick up where it left off.What XPW was trying to do was bring the hardcore Japanese style of wrestling to the American audience,but it could have been planned better.But that's what ECW was doing with the FMW style and it came off better.


----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

XPW restart is on Rob Black has posted lost footage of,XPW last show from LA with the words get ready for the XPW restart very very soon.

The footage is from the lost show of 2003.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Flair is appearing on WWE TV again. He had to work his way back into the good graces of the company after a few months away to send him a message. I wonder if WWE would allow this? Surely Ric has learned his lesson about straying off the WWE path. They will always have some spot for him.

Ric may need money, but a solid gig with Vince & HHH has to be better than this will be. If this is true he needs to ask if WWE is OK with it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This thread was posted in August originally so any news about who's appearing isn't current.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> This thread was posted in *August* originally so any news about who's appearing isn't current.


AND TWO YEARS AGO :ti


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao didn't realize it was August of 2012.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Real Punk said:


> XPW restart is on Rob Black has posted lost footage of,XPW last show from LA with the words get ready for the XPW restart very very soon.
> 
> The footage is from the lost show of 2003.


Unless a date is announced I wouldn't get my hopes up. 

Hell, even if a date is announced I wouldn't get my hopes up. 



Bookockey said:


> Flair is appearing on WWE TV again. He had to work his way back into the good graces of the company after a few months away to send him a message. I wonder if WWE would allow this? Surely Ric has learned his lesson about straying off the WWE path. They will always have some spot for him.
> 
> Ric may need money, but a solid gig with Vince & HHH has to be better than this will be. If this is true he needs to ask if WWE is OK with it.


That's not why they were ticked at him. Had more to do with his behavior. They wouldn't hold a grudge for him doing appearances elsewhere.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Whoever keeps bumping this thread I would like you to take a nice long reflection in the mirror and decide what kind of human being you are.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

You wouldn't be calling someone a bad human being because they just happen to like the worst wrestling company ever?


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Someone should really just delete this thread already....


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

This alone redeemed the existence of XPW in full.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Ohhhh please no, it gives the pro-wrestling business such a poor rep :/*


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

XPW's main events weren't that bad unless their was some gimmicky bullshit in the works. I put that down to the ECW guys mostly being in main events though.

Undercard was okay as well. Lots of class with Luke Hawx, Hardcore **** Angel, Super Dragon and you'd have ECW guys like Jerry Lynn down in the undercard as well.

Issue was their crazy ass story lines. It'd be fun if they brought it back though just for the abundance of shitty story lines and gimmicks.


----------



## Steven Fraser (Jan 19, 2019)

The wrestling business is a funny strange painful world in today‘s woke norm.XPW made it comeback under it very conserves owner Rob Black,The man who gave a crap about wrestler’s safety had porn stars everywhere at the event back in the day,Bend the rules over running the XPW in the ECW arena by stealing ROH & 3PW rights.Had a wrestlers thumb whipped off & his Adult Production company raided that became the death nail in his career.But somehow someway Rob Black came back like it never happened & XPW comeback got little reception,it not like XPW is doing something we have, not seen in the past before it like everyone wantEd too be the new ECW after it’s demise.No one get‘s exited or shook at some garbage backyard clowns cut someone with a lot of light tubes bars or tossing someone off a balcony anymore.So much of it has been done over with other promotion CZW,IWA Mid South & even in parts GCW and even AEW a little.But low and below Rob Black he maybe stupid dumb but clever at the same time.It seem Hardcore extreme wrestling is not Hardcore anymore the new extreme is insult the woke world SJW warriors.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/yb8g1h

And look‘s like people in the wrestling ball is talking about XPW once again with the Racist Maga stunt At last weekend show.

The new Hardcore & Xtreme is offend everyone and you get them talking.

more pictures & news of this.

Indie Wrestling Company Faces Backlash Over Racist Promo


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I'd feel safer eating cancer dust from a light tube than allowing Jasmin St Clair to give me a BBBJCIM.


----------

